#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

****  * :      *   
**   **   *((        (   *   

*     :                 *    *                .        .*   * :                              !          :              :          :        .*   
*  :                                            :                              :     *    *   ɡ    :         :      :      :        :                         :                          .         .*   *:     ߿ :    !*   * :   ѿ! :       .*   *    :          .         :          :                        :             *    *     :*   
*1 -   :      *    *  .*   *2 -   :      *    *     .*   
*3 -   :         .*   

*4 -   :    :    *    **    **    *         .*   

*5 -   :        .*   

*6 -   :      *    *     ߡ*   **    *      .*   *7-      *    **    *      .*   *8-       ,*   *      .*   
*9 -   :     *    *     .*   

*10-   :       .*   

*11 -   :    .*   *12-         .*  *13-   :       *    *    .*   
*14 -   :   *    *      .*   

*15 -   :      *    *         .*   **    **    *         .*   *         .*   *16-      *    *      .*   *17-      .*   *18-        .*   *19-     *    *        .*   *20-        *    **    **    **    *         !*   *21-         *    *            .*   
*22 -   :        !*   *   ߡ*   *   ߡ*   *     ʡ*   *    .*   
*23 -   :     *    *    .*   **    *        .*   


*24 -   :       *    *       .*   
*25 -   :     *    *    .*   
*26 -   :       *    *       .*   
*27 -   :       .*   
*28 -   :         .*   
*29 -   :       *    *     .*   *30-        *    *     .*   *31-     *    **    **    *    .*   *32-    :*   *        !*   *33-       *    *       .*   *34-             .*   *35-            .*   *36 -  *    *    .*   *37-      *    *         .*   *38-   ɡ*   **    *         !*   *39-       *    *      .*   *40-    *    *    !*   *41-     *    *     .*   *42-        *    **    *         .*   *43-    *    *       .*   
*44 -   :      * **    

See More:

----------

